# Moving to College Park, MD



## Queequeg (Jul 8, 2004)

Hello, EN world.  I'm moving to the College Park, MD area in the fall, and I'm looking for D&D games seeking a player.  I'm 27 years old, and I was introduced to the game around the time 2E came out.  Didn't play much in the last 10+ years, but played 3E a couple times recently and had fun.  Since I'm not so experienced in the game's current incarnation, my ideal game would be one just starting out with 1st lvl characters so I can learn the new system more easily.  My schedule is flexible -- weeknights and weekends are fine; weekly, bi-weekly, or monthly games are fine.  I'd prefer a game with heroic, cooperative characters (as opposed to villainous, selfish characters).  And I'm pretty flexible as far as action vs. role-paying goes.  Thanks.

Queequeg


----------



## Old One (Jul 8, 2004)

*Thread Hijack!*

QQ -

Now I know you are coming to our EN World/TerpCon bash on Saturday, 10/2 at College Park, right?  Lots o' area gamers will be in attendance.  See sig for all the gory details.

~ Old One


----------



## MarauderX (Aug 31, 2004)

I think both QQ and OO will join the same game that I am running, and you two might meet on the 15th, when QQ looks to join the game.


----------



## Pandion (Sep 15, 2004)

QQ, were you able to find a game in College Park?  I also live in CP if you want to meet.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 16, 2004)

Go Terps....

just had to add that....


----------



## Queequeg (Sep 16, 2004)

Pandion said:
			
		

> QQ, were you able to find a game in College Park?  I also live in CP if you want to meet.




Pandion,

Send me an e-mail at queequeg3000 at hotmail dot com.


----------



## Pandion (Sep 20, 2004)

Sent an email but didn't get response.  Wondering if you received it?


----------

